
MotionRugs: Visualizing Collective Trends in Space and Time (2018) - lichtenberger
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30136979
======
stared
"QuTiP example: Qubism visualizations"
[https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/qutip/qutip-
notebooks/bl...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/qutip/qutip-
notebooks/blob/master/examples/qubism-and-schmidt-plots.ipynb)

And in my PhD thesis, there is a longer part on using recursive 2d
visualizations:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1412.6796](https://arxiv.org/abs/1412.6796)

3 Visualization of quantum sequences 3.1.3 Visualizing sequences

------
SiempreViernes
Interesting use of Hilbert curves to flatten 2d images and still retain
spatial coherency.

Does anyone have a good resource for how to do this on a hexagon grid?

~~~
nestorD
There is the Gosper curve :
[http://www.toroidalsnark.net/mkss3-pix/CalderheadJMM2014.pdf](http://www.toroidalsnark.net/mkss3-pix/CalderheadJMM2014.pdf)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gosper_curve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gosper_curve)

~~~
SiempreViernes
Thanks dude!

